

Ask HN: White label analytics? - almost

Does anyone have an suggestions for web analytics SaaS companies that do white label reporting (so you can include stats as part of your own control panel with your own branding)? I'm looking people focused analytics such as KissMetrics or Mixpanel (with their newer features). I know that the (rather good) Clicky (getclicky.com) does white label but they're more page view based which isn't what I need right now.
======
bpedro
I believe you can do that using Google Analytics API. Take a look at
<https://developers.google.com/analytics/devguides/reporting/>

------
mneumegen
You can white label clicky...haven't used them personally.
<http://getclicky.com/whitelabel/>

